# LIPPENbekenntnisse der Tennisdamen (12x)



## Bavaria1976 (4 Mai 2009)

Keine Chance, etwas zu verbergen: So sieht es untenrum aus, welche Lippen "küssen" wohl am besten?

Sharapova, Foretz, Wozniacki, Zvonareva, Schnyder etc.













 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
**Link entfernt **


----------



## General (4 Mai 2009)

für die Tennismädels


----------



## astrosfan (4 Mai 2009)

Tolle Idee und tolle Bilder :thx:


----------



## henryIV (4 Mai 2009)

Bowah


----------



## dauphin (4 Mai 2009)

tolle Bilder,danke


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2009)

Tolle Rolle


----------



## der lude (5 Mai 2009)

Cameltoe sind doch das Beste!
THX a LOT!


----------



## balou (16 Mai 2009)

Wundervoll


----------



## striker301 (15 Juni 2009)

tolle bilder


----------



## teethmaker1 (17 Juni 2009)

Lippenbekenntnisse von Frauen die dabei den Mund halten finde ich Klasse.Danke für die Pics bavaria 1976


----------



## fischkopf (17 Juni 2009)

danke für die tolle überschrift eine ganz andere art mit den frauen zu reden


----------



## sanae90 (17 Juni 2009)

schöne bilder! vielen dank!


----------



## paul77 (18 Juni 2009)

read my lips


----------



## leech47 (18 Juni 2009)

_Welche Lippen "küssen" wohl am besten?_

Das steht doch wohl außer Frage!


----------



## kurt666 (11 Aug. 2009)

So macht Lippenlesen spass!!


----------



## mechanator (16 Okt. 2009)

wow klasse sammlung


----------



## Sari111 (16 Okt. 2009)

Tolle Bilder, Danke!


----------



## mikamaster (16 Okt. 2009)

Danke für die Superlippen )


----------



## flr21 (23 Juli 2010)

super. vielen Dank


----------



## Ragdoll (23 Juli 2010)

Tolle Ritzensammlung, SUPER.


----------



## Saul Goodman (16 Nov. 2014)

Wirklich tolle Bilder


----------



## al7al (16 Feb. 2015)

toller titel, danke


----------



## Finderlohn (16 Feb. 2015)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Chronos (10 Apr. 2016)

Danke für die Fotos, besonders Martina Hingis hats mir sehr angetan, bei den Lippen ;-)


----------



## EddiSuffKopp (2 Aug. 2017)

Tolle Bilder Danke


----------

